# Guild Wars two



## obijohn (Jan 20, 2013)

Alright, glad RIU made a forum for video games! Anyway, GW two has taken up LOTS of my free time over the past few months, I'm not even posting as much here or elsewhere on the Internet. Got involved with a fun, casual family guild and running all over Tyrian slaying dragons, doing jumping puzzles and just exploring.

I'm on Tarnished Coast, if anyone else is there shoot me a message, any thoughts on the game post here


----------



## sunni (Jan 20, 2013)

i was surprised no one made one of these yet, guess it was ment to be you


----------



## Gmz (Jan 20, 2013)

That's crazy man i play Guild wars 2 as well and on the exact same server as you.


----------



## obijohn (Jan 22, 2013)

Lots of folks on TC. Ever heard of operation union or legion of honor? I'm part of that.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 1, 2013)

Hey obi ill add you when i get my game installed. Are there certain servers you have to choose from like other mmos? If so what one are you on?


----------



## obijohn (May 2, 2013)

Cool! Tarnished Coast is my server. If you're interested, I'm a senior officer of the Legion of Honour guild. Fun, casual, we do lots of stuff. And guild chat is fun, always people to group with, help you out or answer questions, or just goof around. If you want, post your info either here http://operationunion.enjin.com/forum?incap_redirect=2 or here https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/forum/game/players/OPERATION-UNION-Bringing-Players-Together/first (long thread but the first few posts explain it, post either place place and you'll get an invite asap. Even if you aren't on tarnished coast you cna join, we have members across all servers, and if something is happening on another server there is a guesting feature so you can temporarily play on another server. If you want to add me as friend, my ingame handle is Vlawde.1895[h=3][/h]


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 2, 2013)

I joined your server just to make things easier plus its on high so theres always ppl on. Add me


----------



## obijohn (May 2, 2013)

Sweet. logging in to add you now


----------

